# esti



## Pinecone222

What would be the _equivalent thought in English of "esti tare rau" - I'm at a loss on this one.
_


----------



## Claudiopolis

Depending on the context it could be translated as "You are very mean!".


----------



## Bântuit

_I added the diacritic marks : _eşti tare rău_.
_


----------



## farscape

Assuming you know what "eşti rău" means (you're a bad person, here is your thread on "tare"

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1540231

Later,


----------

